# Need HO hardware



## Bloomfield Station (Mar 15, 2016)

Any suggestions for the best places with the best prices for the screws, bolts, washers nuts etc etc would be appreciated. I also intend to standardize my couplers to Kadee 158 whiskers; could use directions to purchase these in quantity too please.


----------



## Navarre (Mar 17, 2016)

Google what you are looking for, and compare prices. 
Or just go to Walthers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Don Heckman said:


> I also intend to standardize my couplers to Kadee 158 whiskers; could use directions to purchase these in quantity too please.


Kadee sells the 158 couplers in bulk packs of 25 pair or 50 pair.

https://www.kadee.com/htmbord/HO-Scale Couplers.htm

Scroll down to the bulk packs list


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

There really is no substitute for comparison shopping, even on the Web.

I usually shop at www.modeltrainstuff.com, www.trainworld.com, www.wholesaletrains.com, and www.walthers.com

If it's hardware you need, Northwest Short Line (www.nwsl.com) is a great choice.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i get hardware from fastenal, baggies of 2-56 screws in 5,000 lots are cheap enough to justify those quantities for me..


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Small hardware*



Don Heckman said:


> Any suggestions for the best places with the best prices for the screws, bolts, washers nuts etc etc would be appreciated. I also intend to standardize my couplers to Kadee 158 whiskers; could use directions to purchase these in quantity too please.


 It depends on how small you want your screws and nuts to be. If you need sizes like 00-90, you are stuck with hobby sources and high prices. I recently bought some 2-56, and 1-72 screws at Abba Bolt, here in San Diego. If you don't have one of their stores near you try them online. You can get a pack of 100 for about the same price you pay for 5 at the hobby shop. Another source is/was Radio Shack.(down to 2-56) If you still have one that's open, try there.

Traction Fan


----------



## Bloomfield Station (Mar 15, 2016)

*Thanks*

Looks like nothing better than research. How lazy internet has made me on research. RE: Kadee, I want to stay away from reproductions from overseas.



Navarre said:


> Google what you are looking for, and compare prices.
> Or just go to Walthers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloomfield Station (Mar 15, 2016)

*Hartdware*

I'm looking for packs of 25 to 50 Kadees and about the same for hardware. I'll get Kadee from Kadee and I'll research the hardware. With my building my own passenger cars, street cars and tram equipement, I want to be consistent with all parts. 

By the way, what happens to the hardware and parts from those that leave the hobby abruptlly. I prefer used (lowest cost).



Thanks again.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Don Heckman said:


> I'm looking for packs of 25 to 50 Kadees and about the same for hardware. I'll get Kadee from Kadee and I'll research the hardware. With my building my own passenger cars, street cars and tram equipement, I want to be consistent with all parts.
> 
> By the way, what happens to the hardware and parts from those that leave the hobby abruptlly. I prefer used (lowest cost).
> 
> ...


Probably end up in a landfill somewhere.

You can always try eBay. I've hit some liquidation stuff there.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

Dedicated train stuff like couplers, on line is your best option if you have a limited selection of local hobby stores. For "fancy" off size screws and general hardware used in and on a layout I use the good old trusty "Oldest Hardware store I can find", they have "the good stuff" that is not even made anymore.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I buy from: https://www.microfasteners.com/
Good prices, good selection, fast shipping.


----------



## fairbanks (Sep 17, 2015)

I'd read that Menards carries quite a selection of small nuts,bolts etc.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

fairbanks said:


> I'd read that Menards carries quite a selection of small nuts,bolts etc.


They have a lot of small stuff down to maybe size 8 or 6, but very little in anything smaller. What they do have is rather expensive per piece compared to bulk purchasing, even including shipping.


----------

